# Motor City Showdown 2012-Midwest Grandslam 4th Leg



## msircracing (Sep 5, 2008)

Here is the flyer for the Motor City Showdown 2012-4th leg of the Midwest Grandlslam. The race dates are Saturday February 25th and Sunday February 26th. We will also be having our club race Friday the 24th starting at 7pm ($12 entry fee for the club race; $6 for each additional class).


----------



## msircracing (Sep 5, 2008)

If anyone has a request for something that you would like for us to have in stock for the race please send me a PM (for example: 1/12 scale compound/manufacturer, specific body). We have several bodies in stock and some 1/12 scale tires. We will have plenty of the spec Sweep rubber tires, if you would like the Solaris tires please let me know....as of right now Jacos are unavailable.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

msircracing said:


> If anyone has a request for something that you would like for us to have in stock for the race please send me a PM (for example: 1/12 scale compound/manufacturer, specific body). We have several bodies in stock and some 1/12 scale tires. We will have plenty of the spec Sweep rubber tires, if you would like the Solaris tires please let me know....as of right now Jacos are unavailable.
> 
> Thanks,
> Marc


Marc, will you have xray parts available for the race ?


----------



## msircracing (Sep 5, 2008)

I sure hope so!!!!


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

The layout will be posted soon.


----------



## msircracing (Sep 5, 2008)

*layout*

Here ya go!


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Looks great, bummed I can't make this race.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Sorry I can't make the race this weekend. We have The Tour oval series at The Gate this weekend and I will be helping run the race and doing the cooking. Good luck to everybody and have fun.

chuck


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Chaz955i said:


> Looks great, bummed I can't make this race.


Do you guys know if iron man Joe is coming.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Last time I talked to him he said he was going.


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Willie.. I'm expecting to see you on the podium..or at least ahead of miller!


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Crptracer said:


> Willie.. I'm expecting to see you on the podium..or at least ahead of miller!


ken has been faster than me ever time I race against him, in the past.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

mrbighead said:


> Do you guys know if iron man Joe is coming.





Mackin said:


> Last time I talked to him he said he was going.


Sadly, no. I'm a coach on my daughter's fastpitch team, and we have practice on Saturday and an indoor league double header on Sunday.


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

You will be missed, me and ken needs someone else to hit the boards beside us.lol


----------



## msircracing (Sep 5, 2008)

Thank You to everyone that ran this weekend and also to everyone that helped out. A special thanks to Ken for running the whole series and John for announcing the races all weekend. See everyone again soon.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Are the results posted?


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

CarbonJoe said:


> Are the results posted?


 Yes, I won A main 17.5 stock..


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

mrbighead said:


> Yes, I won A main 17.5 stock..


So you beat Bobby? Congrats! Who else raced?


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

CarbonJoe said:


> So you beat Bobby? Congrats! Who else raced?


Not you so that's why I won.


----------



## bobbyh808 (May 9, 2011)

CarbonJoe said:


> So you beat Bobby? Congrats! Who else raced?


Yeah, he took me out right before the finish line. We both turn in a 66 lap performance though.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

bobbyh808 said:


> Yeah, he took me out right before the finish line. We both turn in a 66 lap performance though.


Were you guys running oval? Or is 66 laps the total for 4 qualifiers and the main?


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

... was wondering, what happened to the 'two minute rule' for the touring B main ??


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

mrbighead said:


> Yes, I won C main 17.5 stock..


Fixed that for you.


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

Marc & the MSI crew: THANK YOU for having us and the series at your facility. Your hospitality and race place were great! People really need to go here if they are around the area. See you soon! John


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

CarbonJoe said:


> Fixed that for you.


I was not in the c main.:thumbsup:


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Are results posted anywhere for this race?


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Chaz955i said:


> Are results posted anywhere for this race?


No, when ken gets time he will post something.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Chaz955i said:


> Are results posted anywhere for this race?


All I have is a hard copy, I'll either get Marc to post a PDF or take a pic of the print out and post tomorrow


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Miller Time said:


> All I have is a hard copy, I'll either get Marc to post a PDF or take a pic of the print out and post tomorrow


No worries. Just wondering how the locals did. Thx.


----------



## bobbyh808 (May 9, 2011)

Miller Time said:


> All I have is a hard copy, I'll either get Marc to post a PDF or take a pic of the print out and post tomorrow


Ken do me a favor and black-ops my results you know black sharpie style... Lol. By the way I was able to set the Tekin up with the Hotwire I bought, very interesting stuff. It is completely legal now and blinking like a champ, thanks for extending a helping hand.


----------



## 440OnRoad (Sep 20, 2011)

Quick message to Bjorn Gaye.....I have your plaque! I'll drop it at the Gate!


----------

